
Writing a code coverage tool - luu
http://ismail.badawi.io/blog/2013/05/03/writing-a-code-coverage-tool/
======
onderkalaci
I think writing it with asm library is much easier. Your code gets too long
for a line coverage tool.

~~~
isbadawi
(I wrote this article a while ago).

I'm not sure what you mean. If you're referring to the implementation, it's
around three hundred lines [0], including the unfortunate problem I mention
with visiting expressions, which doesn't seem like a lot.

Maybe you mean the instrumented code, but that doesn't matter -- it's meant to
be generated, executed and thrown away. You would never have to look at it.

[0]: [https://github.com/isbadawi/coverage-
example](https://github.com/isbadawi/coverage-example)

